# Archive film showing Operation Dynamo



## BrianP (May 9, 2007)

Tonight on BBC Northwest an item about unique 75 year old film discovered at The University of Manchester Library by Lieutenant Philip Roderick Hall who was serving aboard HMS Whitehall, caturing key moments during Operation Dynamo, the rescue fron Dunkirk. See it here http://www.manchester.ac.uk/discover/news/historic-dunkirk-evacuation-footage-found


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that BrianP. Have never seen those two seater aircraft before. Looked like two big hurricanes shoved together.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

The fighter plane looked to be a Beaufighter, the other was a Sunderland.


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

John Rogers said:


> The fighter plane looked to be a Beaufighter, the other was a Sunderland.


Or perhaps an Avro Anson?


----------



## Freo (Nov 4, 2005)

Definitely an Avro Anson, and a Short Sunderland


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

No I saw the Sunderland and the Anson. 
They showed several large single engine aircraft that had two cockpits. They looked like two Hurricanes joined together. Very odd looking aircraft. There was also film of a hole in the ground where one had gone in.


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

The two-cockpit aircraft was a Fairey Battle light bomber which had been converted into a trainer. The aircraft doing landings on the carrier deck were a Fairey Fulmar and the venerable Swordfish.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Anson from 48 Sq Bicester, Sunderland from ?


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks G4UMW. Have never seen one before. Looks awful. I met a 93 year old NZ Mosquito pilot, Squadron Leader Tom Horton a couple of years ago at the first view of the new Mosquito in Virginia Beach, and he said at the start of the war he flew Fairy Battles and it was the worst aeroplane he ever flew. Totally ineffective and a one way ticket. He transferred to Blenheims and that wasn't much better especially when a propellor flew off landing at Gibraltar on his way to Malta, needless to say he didn't get to Malta. He then transferred to 105 Pathfinder squadron and flew Mosquitos. His expertise was lobbing 500lb bombs into railway tunnels. First time he met the bomb coming out the other side which nearly made it his last. There is a good interview on a NZ air program with him on it.


----------

